# PH meters



## Mark73 (Feb 11, 2017)

........................


----------



## Stressbaby (Feb 11, 2017)

Many of us use the MW102.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 11, 2017)

I started out with a $90 pHep 5 meter that I never trusted - calibration was a bear, and I had trouble getting it to settle on a number. It probably had a bad probe from the start. A new probe was over $50 and I just couldn't bring myself to throw good money after bad. I decided to take a gamble though and bought this for about $17:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NL0BVAY/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Calibration is super easy, and I've had no issues with it. Sadly, it shows as no longer available, but this one looks to be exactly the same:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N0GGTOV/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I threw away the buffer powder and instead bought liquid buffers (4.0 and 7.0) and storage solution.


----------



## Ajmassa (Feb 14, 2017)

I was just about to place an order for one of these and came across this thread. There's dozens of different brands selling essentially the same product. Ranging from $12 to $25
I noticed some required the probe to be kept moist at times, including storage. Others not. Reviews are all over the place. But seems like the bad reviews mostly came from people who were not properly calibrating. I hope. 
Gonna give it a shot.


----------



## Johnd (Feb 14, 2017)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> I was just about to place an order for one of these and came across this thread. There's dozens of different brands selling essentially the same product. Ranging from $12 to $25
> I noticed some required the probe to be kept moist at times, including storage. Others not. Reviews are all over the place. But seems like the bad reviews mostly came from people who were not properly calibrating. I hope.
> Gonna give it a shot.



I've been using the Vinmetrica for quite a while, it's part of a more encompassing system, but the pH probe has been flawless for me. It comes with a little storage bottle that screws right on to the end of the probe, containing the storage solution, very simple to use. I calibrate every time I sit down for a testing session, it's usually within .02/.03, only takes a minute or so.


----------

